
Accelerating the discovery of therapies for aging and its related diseases - ims
https://medium.com/spring-discovery/accelerating-the-discovery-of-therapies-for-aging-and-its-related-diseases-7c6a2109189f
======
reasonattlm
Well, I suppose given the success of In Silico Medicine, after many years of
grit and bootstrapping, it was inevitable to see other groups try the same
model and find willing sources of funding.

If these folk apply their technology to discovering senolytics and cross-link
breakers, then great. If they apply it to finding mTOR inhibitors and
geroprotectors, not so great.

There is a fork in the road for interventions in aging: one path leads to
damage repair (e.g. senolytics to remove senescent cells, AGE-breakers to
remove cross-links), the other to tinkering with metabolism in its damaged
state (e.g. mTOR inhibitors and other tools that force greater stress response
mechanism activation, the same thing that happens in calorie restriction and
exercise). The former offers cost-effective rejuvenation of the old, the
latter offers an expensive path to marginal slowing of aging and little
benefit for people already old.

------
JPLeRouzic
Why would it make sense to kill senescent cells when we know it could kill the
patient? [0]

IMO it makes more sense to apply the Paget's "seed and soil theory" of cancer
research to aging, and work on biological mechanisms than on a crude approach
like "killing cells".

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumor_lysis_syndrome](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tumor_lysis_syndrome)

